
Stop using Facebook - simonhamp
https://twitter.com/simonhamp/status/1075748049316691968
======
leesalminen
And start using Twitter? No, thanks. The hostility there is far greater than
FB, IMO.

~~~
simonhamp
You don’t have to jump from one to another :) you can just stop using Facebook

~~~
leesalminen
Very true! I'm currently trying to de-social network my life :). Was mostly a
tounge in cheek comment because the OP was on twitter.com.

------
parliament32
I'd happily buy a "Facebook Free" button/shirt/gear.

------
Jaruzel
I'd buy one of those badges.

~~~
simonhamp
Same. Just need a design

